# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  صرت أتمنى الموت وأقول ياليت .. ياليتني وسط المقابر دفيني

## دمعه حزن

... ابدأ باسم الله أول وتالى ...
... وأرجيك يا ربي تقبل سؤالي ...
... أدعوك من قلب عقد فيك نيه ...
... تحفظ مود لي من الناس غالي ...

,
,
,

مساء الضحكة والبسمة على ثغر القمر بسماي
مساء الغيث في صحرا أرضها دوم عطشانــــــه

مســـــــــ الأشواق ـــــــــــاء

,
,
,

يا مسا النور يا عطر المساء ..
كيف أنا أمسيك يوم إنت المساء ..
قلبي بذكراك والله ما نسى..
وإن نسيتك ما يطاوعني النسى ..
ولو قطعت الوصل يقتلني الأسى ..
الغلا بالقلب بأوتاده رسى..
يا عساك بخير يا سيدي عسى ..؟

,
,
,

ل * ب * ي * هـ
لو تطلب من انفاسي أنفاس
بالورد أغلف غالي العمر وأهديك
فدوه ( لعينك) يا بعد كل مياس 
يا بعد هالعالم وهذاك مع ذيك
إنت ( الوفا)
وإنت ( الصفا)
وإنت للحسن نبراس
وإنت الذي داخل ( عيوني)
اداريك

,
,
,

لو الزمن مره يجينى على الكيف
مقدار ما يفهم لبيب الا شاره 
بشرت غلطا تى بحسن التصاريف 
واخذت من نفسي لنفسي بشاره 
وش يحرج الرجال غير المو اقيف 
اللي تنزل هيبته واعتباره 
والله لو تعرض رقبتى على السيف 
أهون علي من الندم والخساره !!!

,
,
,

صرت أتمنى الموت وأقول ياليت ..
ياليتني وسط المقابر دفيني 
يمكن يحس بلوعتي لاتوفيت..!
ويقول باسبابي توفى حزيني..
وأن جيت قبري بعد موتي وعزيت..
يمكن ترد الروح يازين فيني..!!!

,
,
,

من أمس قلبي خفقته ماهي بخير..
من يوم غابت عن سمايه بروقك..
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابير..
وأنت الوله عيا يبلل عروقك..
كانه بخل..؟
حول علي الفواتير...!!
وكانه ثقل..يلين الله خفوقك..""

,
,
,

يا صــاحبــي 
عسـى البشـر مـن فـدايــاك 
وعســى الزمــن يا غــايتــي ما يضــرك 
البعــد ما يبعــد قلــوب تمنـــــاك
مــدام فيهــا يا حبيبــي مقــرك
نغليــك 
ونحبــك 
غــلا مــوت نهــواك 
و يجــرنــا شـــوق الغــلا اللـي يجــرك 
لا تحسبنــا يـا حبيبــي نسينــاك 
حتــى الجفــا يا غايتـــي لا يغــرك 

,
,
,

مسكين قلبي هو بدى منه تقصير 
هو ناقصك يعني تجئ تستغله...!! 

,
,
,

من مواني الليل لعيونك سريت
ودمعتي تحلف علي أهلها
كم بكيت بداخلي لو مابكيت
كبرت همومي وقلبي شلها
كم تناسيتك ولكن مانسيت
لو تغيب الشمس يبقى ظلها
بأنتهي بك مثل مافيك أبتديت
وماسوت عزة زماني وذلها

,
,
,

أدري انك صرت ضمن المستحيل
بس قلبي رغم بعدك مانساك
وأدري اني منك ضيعت الدليل
والسبب لاشك هو كثر غلاك
وأدري اني من سبب بعدك عليل
الله واكبر صار حبي لك هلاك
وادري اني ممكن القى لك بديل
بس وين الي يساويك بحلاك

,
,
,

هذي رسالة تاصلك في قصيدة
فيها بأعبر لك من القلب بإحساس
أببتدي وياك صفحة جديده
ولا أتركك وأتوب ياشمعة الناس
لا تبتعد عني بديره بعيده
كيف يتحمل غيبتك قلب حساس

,
,
,

امنتك الله يابعد كل غاااالي...,
أمنتك الله واحفظ حبنا زين..!
بعدك ترا ماعاد شي بقالي...،
ماعاد باقي لي سوى دمعة العين..!
ما أنساك لو يمشون حولي عيالي...،
ببقى أذكرك لو راحت سنين وسنين..!

,
,
,

l ~ لبّيـــــــــــة ~l

رديــت أنــا لعيــون .. حضرتك .. لبيــــة ،،
كنّـي شعرت إنك .. تبيني وجيـــتك ...!

مدري احاسيسي على وجهها ليــــة ؟؟
لامــن طرالي ناظرك جيــت بيتـك ..

أنــا أشهد إن القلب سلّمك .. تاليـة ،،
بس آه ليتــك تحفـــظ القلب .. ليتـك ..!
,
,
,

ما عادت أيام العمــر مثـل ما هــي ..
ما عــادوا أحبابي مثل أول أحبـاب ..
ما عاد يلفت في الزحــام انتباهــي ..
لا نظــرة عيون ولا كلمــة اعجـــاب ..
أصــــرخ .. و صــرخـاتــي مداهـــا شفــاهـــي ..
و أبكــي .. و دمعـــي على حــد الاهـــداب ..

,
,
,

لا تعاتب من جفاك ...!
من زهد في عشرتك
خله يروووووح 

أخطيت ... وعذرناك
وقلت لك ياصاحبي
مسموووووح 

لكن اليوم .. وش بلاك
تراك زودت علي
الجروووووح 

إجرح حبيبي تراني افداك
وامزح ترى خلك
مزوووووح  


... وشكرا لكل من وصل الى هنا ...

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشكر لك حبيبتي على هالمسجات الحلوه

       يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالأخت * شمعة تحترق*

تشكري ع المرور والتعقيب الطيب

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يااااارب

ما ننحرم من طلتك البهيه

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

يسلمو على المسجات 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

اهلاً بالأخت ^_^moon^_^ 

تشكري ع المرور والتعقيب الطيب

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياااارب

ما ننحرم من هالطله

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## محمد درويش

مسجات حلوه مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة
 تحياتي 
محمد درويش

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره خيه
روعه

والله يعطيش العافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالأخوه "محمد درويش & بيسان"
مشكووورين ع المرور الكريم والتعقيب الحلو
الله يعطيكم مليوووون الف صحة وعافية يااااارب
ما ننحرم منكم ومن تواجدكم العطر
دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------

